# Sticky  DetailedClean.co.uk Discount Code



## DetailedClean

Detailing World member discount code for Detailed Clean is *DW10*

This code will give a *10% Discount* on products not already at a discount.

Please enter the code on the shopping cart page.


----------



## WHIZZER

test .


----------



## RichieM

:'-(


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi RichieM,

Its back enabled again, when we set it up we thought 2015 was along time away


----------



## bomberh

Is this code still in use?


----------



## DetailedClean

Yes its still active and is used daily on products which are not already discounted.


----------



## bomberh

Cheers, I haven't ordered for a while, but have some loyalty points to use as well. What's the discount with this code? I take it you can only use this once?

Thanks.


----------



## DetailedClean

I believe its about 4.5% in addition to the loyalty points so effectively its more than that.

You can use it on every order you place


----------



## bomberh

Sweet, thanks for your help, you guys have always been great anyway


----------



## DetailedClean

*Update:*

The code is still D-World but *the discount is 5% *

Plus free delivery on orders over £40 and Loyalty Points


----------



## phillipnoke

Doesn't work for me the code#


----------



## DetailedClean

phillipnoke said:


> Doesn't work for me the code#


Just tested the code and it works, in fact, its just been used by another customer too.

You need to ensure that the products you are using the code on *are not already discounted*. This means it will not provide a further discount on sale or kit products.


----------



## Jack Carter

DetailedClean said:


> *Update:*
> 
> The code is still D-World but *the discount is 5% *
> 
> Plus free delivery on orders over £40 and Loyalty Points


Hi,

I have items to the value of just over £40 in my basket at the moment but it is still showing £5.44 delivery charge ?


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi Jack, 

It works on a sub total value of £40 so excludes VAT etc


----------



## Jack Carter

DetailedClean said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> It works on a sub total value of £40 so excludes VAT etc


Order placed :buffer:


----------



## DetailedClean

Detailing World member discount code for Detailed Clean has been increased and is now *DW10*

This code will give a *10% Discount* on products not already at a discount.


----------

